# Red "dots" on 1 of my monitors... How to fix? (Video)



## winterwonderland (Oct 5, 2019)

Okay... after my annoyance over the previous "new" AOC screen, i got fed up with it and threw it out. I put back the monitor that was there before, but now, it has these red dots all over the screen! Check a video i did of them here: 









These red dots are only visible on 1 monitor. I have 4 monitors connected. This one is connected through DVI. I have checked if the DVI-cable is attached properly, and it is. I have tried restarting, but that didn't work. 

What is strange is that i don't see these dots when i am browsing etc., but when i start a video or fire up a game, the dots appear.

What else can i try?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2019)

Try a different cable


----------



## timta2 (Oct 5, 2019)

I used to see this on one of my Samsung monitors, that had a crappy connection port on the back of it. If the connector wasn't properly mated and screwed down, it would result in this.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 5, 2019)

AOC, go figure. Get rid of it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2019)

Dammit, that reminds me of something but it was white but I can't remember what it was.  Have you tried any other monitors?  Sure the GPU producing the signal is fine?



minstreless said:


> This one is connected through DVI.


Seems to match my memory...still can't remember what it was.

What resolution, color, and refresh rate are you running?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 5, 2019)

Almost looks like memory corruption from clocking the card too far. Any chance you tried reinstalling the driver after connecting to the monitor?


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

underclock gpu might fix it, this likely artifact troubleshot becouse of bad setup




example of bad setup


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2019)

I'd try a new cable first.  I had this same problem with an HDMI cable that was going bad.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 5, 2019)

timta2 said:


> I used to see this on one of my Samsung monitors, that had a crappy connection port on the back of it. If the connector wasn't properly mated and screwed down, it would result in this.



Actually, looking into it, one of the screws that holds the DVI-cable on the GPU in place *had gone LOOSE*. Didn't even know that could happen. The DVI-port is "hidden" between a Displayport and a HDMI-cable, so i didn't see it at first when i made this thread. I apologize for that. I attached the cable properly and plugged it back in, and boom! No more red dots!

Thanks for all the advises, you lot. TPU to the rescue, once again!

Thread solved!


----------

